# lattes/mochas



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Are they ok to have as a treat now and again? or should i stay clear, there the only hot drinks i like and i have not had once since i was diagnosed.


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi

I am not sure what is technically correct to have Steffie but I have been drinking skinny latte - not every day but if out and about and have now lost nearly 2 stone and levels seem okay - i think.

Enjoy I say. As long as its just skimmed milk and not too often I can't see how it would hurt and they are comforting aren't they.

If other more knowledgeable folk say I am wrong - please forgive me I am still learning myself.


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks lucy i looked at that skinny cow stuff they did a mint one i wonder if thats any better .


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry Steffie - when I say Skinny - I mean with skimmed milk. If you ask for a skinny latte in starbucks say - they make it with skimmed only.

If you are making your own why not get one of those cheap frothers (about a fiver i think) and just put coffee and skimmed milk in and blast it so the milk froths.


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Sorry Steffie - when I say Skinny - I mean with skimmed milk. If you ask for a skinny latte in starbucks say - they make it with skimmed only.
> 
> If you are making your own why not get one of those cheap frothers (about a fiver i think) and just put coffee and skimmed milk in and blast it so the milk froths.



Ah right im with you now lol, im not into hot drinks as i say so i dont know anything lol.Sounds like a plan that frother cheers hun x


----------



## Steff (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh dear me i have had a hyper so er i guess it was either bad luck or i am to saty well clear, shame that grrrr.


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 15, 2010)

I've not had any problem with Latte, Machiatto, Mochas skinny or otherwise whilst out, but they do tend to be quite large.  I've got a Dolce Gusto machine and they do Skinny versions and no-sugar ones (their website has nutritional details of all the drinks and the machine is on half price at Makros at the moment.  I only have one a day though as a treat.


----------

